# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αναζητηση ΒΒ Iink απο DJman #11783

## DJman

Kαλησπερα.Εχω ενα λινκ με though 3576. Εχω ενα ετοιμο πιατο 80cm και δυνατοτητα για ενα ακομα μολις παρω ενα feeder  :: 
Βλεπω καλα Μαρουσι Ηρακλειο Μεταμορφωση Λυκοβρυση Πευκη Πεντελη κτλ και λιγο χαλανδρι βριλισσια(Λ πεντελης)

Ιστος 5 μετρα (Πιο πανω δεν παει θα βρει κανενα ελικοπτερο  ::  )

----------


## tk2

> Kαλησπερα.Εχω ενα λινκ με though 3576. Εχω ενα ετοιμο πιατο 80cm και δυνατοτητα για ενα ακομα μολις παρω ενα feeder 
> Βλεπω καλα Μαρουσι Ηρακλειο Μεταμορφωση Λυκοβρυση Πευκη Πεντελη κτλ και λιγο χαλανδρι βριλισσια(Λ πεντελης)


Ο κόμβος mobius-3 (https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=17224) ψαχνόταν για συνδέσεις. Μίλα με τον m0bius...

----------

